# External speakers



## gprestage (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm trying to clarify how the sound system works on Samsung series 5 plasma. If we switch the TV to external speaker and connect a receiver with the optical cable output, does this mean that any inputs we connect to the TV (whether it be by HDMI, component or composite cables) will output to the receiver via the optical cable?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

jp, welcome to TSF :wave:

According to the manual - with the "TV Speaker" set to off, all sources should be routed out through the optical cable. You might have to set SRS to off - :4-dontkno


----------



## gprestage (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for this


----------

